# Reservations



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I just got my 2nd reservation request. Both were early morning airport trips. Fares were $20 and $25, for approximately 20 minute trips. Both said I needed to be online 40 minutes early. Trips on the way to the reservation aren’t guaranteed. That’s already a busy time of day, and I could log on without a reservation and stay busy with other trips. Why would I want to take a reservation, be online 40 minutes early, drive across town, and pick up a pax for the same amount I could be making without a reservation (and likely fewer miles)? If pax can’t tip up front to make the trip worth an hour of being online, I’m not taking them.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I will not invest an hour of my time for a twenty five dollar job at cab rates.. I decidedly will not do it for the garbage rates that Uber and Lyft pay.

They have ants for a reason.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Oh wait until they start sending you reservation request when you have a surge. Fun times! I somehow got seven of them back to back costing me $184 total🤬


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Oh wait until they start sending you reservation request when you have a surge. Fun times! I somehow got seven of them back to back costing me $184 total🤬


You don't have to accept them


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> You don't have to accept them


Giving the ride or not is not the issue. My issue is them costing me $184. Doesn't matter if I accept them or not I still lose the money


----------



## actsholy (Jul 3, 2018)

TobyD said:


> I just got my 2nd reservation request. Both were early morning airport trips. Fairs were $20 and $25, for approximately 20 minute trips. Both said I needed to be online 40 minutes early. Trips on the way to the reservation aren’t guaranteed. That’s already a busy time of day, and I could log on without a reservation and stay busy with other trips. Why would I want to take a reservation, be online 40 minutes early, drive across town, and pick up a pax for the same amount I could be making without a reservation (and likely fewer miles)? If pax can’t tip up front to make the trip worth an hour of being online, I’m not taking them.


Because your a ant and ants like sugar, Dara knows your thoughts.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Over the past 2 weeks, I received about 30 reservation requests. I declined them all. No way I'm going to wait at the pickup location for 20 or 30 minutes. Pax keep telling me that Uber's reservation system sucks. Drivers always cancel. I tell them that Uber sends the driver way too early, and we don't get paid to wait. 
It's just a matter of time before they modify their reservation system.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Illini said:


> Over the past 2 weeks, I received about 30 reservation requests. I declined them all. No way I'm going to wait at the pickup location for 20 or 30 minutes. Pax keep telling me that Uber's reservation system sucks. Drivers always cancel. I tell them that Uber sends the driver way too early, and we don't get paid to wait.
> It's just a matter of time before they modify their reservation system.


i think this is a different type of reservation type it is one for the next day or hours later that day or for late at night it could be for someone in your area or a past pax but either way I would not accept unless I wanted to screw uber and not drive that day or cancel 5 minutes before the appointment.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Illini said:


> Over the past 2 weeks, I received about 30 reservation requests. I declined them all. No way I'm going to wait at the pickup location for 20 or 30 minutes. Pax keep telling me that Uber's reservation system sucks. Drivers always cancel. I tell them that Uber sends the driver way too early, and we don't get paid to wait.
> It's just a matter of time before they modify their reservation system.


Uber says when pax makes a reservation at an airport, we will be scheduled to arrive when the plane lands. Then drivers have to sit and wait for them to get off the plane, make a bathroom stop, wait for luggage, and find the pick up location. I wouldn’t mind taking a reservation if it paid more, enough to make up for the hour that it requires (20 minutes trip plus 40 minutes Uber required you to be online early). If pax could tip upfront, maybe I’d go for it. But the way it is now, no way.


----------



## SuperStar3000 (Jun 16, 2016)

Mole said:


> ... it could be for someone in your area or a past pax ...


Many of my reservation requests are for pickups near my home, but since Uber requires you to be online for 40 minutes beforehand, you could be on the other side of town and have to deadhead back to pick up your pax. 
Uber has never sent me a ride going toward the pickup - probably because they know that passengers are never ready to go when the car arrives anyway, and it would delay your arrival at the reservation.
When you finally arrive at the pickup, you have to wait... and wait, earning twenty cents per minute, while forgoing other earning opportunities. 
Then you are treated to that maddening message: "be right there...".


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Illini said:


> Over the past 2 weeks, I received about 30 reservation requests. I declined them all. No way I'm going to wait at the pickup location for 20 or 30 minutes. Pax keep telling me that Uber's reservation system sucks. Drivers always cancel. I tell them that Uber sends the driver way too early, and we don't get paid to wait.
> It's just a matter of time before they modify their reservation system.


They get pinged way too early because that's the nature of the reservation system. Uber is essentially guaranteeing a ride so they start pinging way before necessary so they will get someone out there. Of course we all cancel when we pull up to see the timer starting at 15 minutes.....no thanks, cancel.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I think we are talking about two different things here, one is the scheduled ride that comes to us as a regular ping. And if we are not alert we may arrive really early. And the second kind of reservation is when we get a notice that a reservation is available. We can see just what the ride entails and how much we will be paid 

if I’m on the street waiting for a ride, and I get a ping for scheduled ride. I’ll take it and if I have to wait I turn on the lift app. If I get a Lyft ride I take it and assuming it’s a short ride I can take it and still get back to the Uber scheduled ride. If it’s a long Lyft ride I take it and cancel the Uber ride

regarding the offer to take a reservation. I usually start my day at 3:30 am from my home, hoping for an xl airport ride. Sometimes I wait a while for an xl ride. I really like the early morning reservations for airport rides. Instead of getting up early and waiting, I can sleep to up to 40 min before the ride. Let’s me sleep in a little.

in reality I accept as many of these reservations over $20 as I can. If 40 minutes ahead I make the judgement that I can do better canceling than doing the reservation. I cancel.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

oldfart said:


> I think we are talking about two different things here, one is the scheduled ride that comes to us as a regular ping. And if we are not alert we may arrive really early. And the second kind of reservation is when we get a notice that a reservation is available. We can see just what the ride entails and how much we will be paid
> 
> if I’m on the street waiting for a ride, and I get a ping for scheduled ride. I’ll take it and if I have to wait I turn on the lift app. If I get a Lyft ride I take it and assuming it’s a short ride I can take it and still get back to the Uber scheduled ride. If it’s a long Lyft ride I take it and cancel the Uber ride
> 
> ...


There are definitely two types of reservations or Reserve rides. But from my understanding, there's no more " scheduled" rides. Uber Reserve is the new improved scheduled ride feature. However there are reserved rides where the drivers are notified well in advance, in some cases days in advance. These are the ones you have to be online 40 minutes ahead of time. I don't understand the reasoning for this but then again do I ever understand where these companies are coming from? No. LOL then there are ones that come across like a normal request but say reservation on the incoming ping. I'm guessing these were either scheduled with real short notice, like 10 to 30 minutes ahead of the scheduled pickup time, or a driver didn't take the request from the reservation list or perhaps they did but they canceled at the last minute.

When reservations first started popping up, I had maybe one scheduled ride that I'm guessing was pre-booked before Uber Reserve was released but I have not had any since.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

uber reserve shows me the $ amount i will make up front...i have done 2 (close to home with $30 plus rides)...i have turned down probably 30


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Denver Dick said:


> uber reserve shows me the $ amount i will make up front...i have done 2 (close to home with $30 plus rides)...i have turned down probably 30


I guess if the offer is enough to make it worth an hour of your time, go for it. But $25 or less isn’t worth it. And what’s up with all these pax that think they don’t need to tip their driver???


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

TobyD said:


> I guess if the offer is enough to make it worth an hour of your time, go for it. But $25 or less isn’t worth it. And what’s up with all these pax that think they don’t need to tip their driver???


when i am sitting at home these can be worthwhile if they are within 10 mins of my house....otherwise these are a waste of time...


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Denver Dick said:


> uber reserve shows me the $ amount i will make up front...i have done 2 (close to home with $30 plus rides)...i have turned down probably 30


Last night I got a ping that said reserve on it, I've been getting these for several weeks maybe even a few months now instead if the "scheduled ride" requests.

This one had a dollar amount on the request pop up, $11.XX, it's the first time I've seen that. I didn't get a screen shot, u automatically declined and saw the $ amount as I was hitting the x. 

Is that what you're taking about and is the $11.XX the total or is that extra on top of the fare? 

I'm pretty sure I know the answer but one can dream.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Boca Ratman said:


> Last night I got a ping that said reserve on it, I've been getting these for several weeks maybe even a few months now instead if the "scheduled ride" requests.
> 
> This one had a dollar amount on the request pop up, $11.XX, it's the first time I've seen that. I didn't get a screen shot, u automatically declined and saw the $ amount as I was hitting the x.
> 
> ...


Reserved trips show the fair up front, but not the tip. If they could show the tip up front, and if the tip made the trip worth it, I’d be more willing to take it.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> There are definitely two types of reservations or Reserve rides. But from my understanding, there's no more " scheduled" rides. Uber Reserve is the new improved scheduled ride feature. However there are reserved rides where the drivers are notified well in advance, in some cases days in advance. These are the ones you have to be online 40 minutes ahead of time. I don't understand the reasoning for this but then again do I ever understand where these companies are coming from? No. LOL then there are ones that come across like a normal request but say reservation on the incoming ping. I'm guessing these were either scheduled with real short notice, like 10 to 30 minutes ahead of the scheduled pickup time, or a driver didn't take the request from the reservation list or perhaps they did but they canceled at the last minute.
> 
> When reservations first started popping up, I had maybe one scheduled ride that I'm guessing was pre-booked before Uber Reserve was released but I have not had any since.


I have not seen the reservation request in my area but I get scheduled rides every day. I cancel many because the scheduled info doesn't pop up until you arrive; if the pax comes out promptly no problem. If not, or if they indicate that this scheduled window is "their" time and I am obligated to wait; canceled.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

The ones with an exact dollar amount are essentially flat rate rides. Uber quotes the rider a flat rate, takes their 20, 25 or 28% and the balance is what you see. You do not get extra for arriving early or late. Took one just to find out. Typically not worth it unless they are coincidentally right by your starting point when you are planning to start driving, otherwise too much wasted time because they are not sending you rides to get you there. 

All other scheduled rides i cancel if wait time will be involved unless it's a streak. Then I'll show up and cancel for face mask to keep streak alive.


----------



## indydriver68 (Mar 13, 2018)

The ones I get say “reservation” in the ping info and never reflect the surge so all are declined. Then I get one that will come even when off line that says riders has requested a ride and it may be 2 days from now and show time and pick up and drop off info and pay and that you must be online 40 minutes before. Again decline, decline, decline. They Almost always want rides during times when usually surging and guess what from what I have read you don’t get the surge. So screw that. Plenty of other rides out there to take. Love it when pulling up to hotel and my rider says he just opened the app and ordered the uber and paid the surge to get it and the other person's is wondering why he is not getting his/her reserved ride picked up that he reserved the night before. **** Uber !


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I generally go online between 3:30 and 4:00 am. With very few exceptions I never see a surge. And when I do it’s early Saturday or Sunday in the bar area. As “decline decline decline”

I’m looking for 20 mile airport rides not 10 min rides to the Waffle House with a car load of drunks

I love the scheduled rides. Instead of getting up early and hoping for a good ride, I go to bed the night before, knowing exactly what time to set the alarm for and knowing exactly what I’m going to be paid for that first ride

and more often than not the ride pays more than usual

here’s a ride I got last week. I’ll start my day like this every day I can

flat rate is not a problem when it’s $10 a mile


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I sent a message to Uber to have them remove reservations from my account. I was getting 10 to 20 requests a day, at all hours of the night and day. I never accepted any of them. The offer was never high enough to justify the 40 minutes early that you have to be online.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

TobyD said:


> I sent a message to Uber to have them remove reservations from my account. I was getting 10 to 20 requests a day, at all hours of the night and day. I never accepted any of them. The offer was never high enough to justify the 40 minutes early that you have to be online.



I dont understand the objection to being online 40 minutes ahead.. I know that im always online 40 min ahead of every ride,except the first ride of the day and sometimes even then

accepting the ride does not mean you have to do it. Sometimes I have a scheduled Uber ride, but a lift ride comes up thats better... I just ignore the Uber ride and take the lyft ride

I believe the customer likes the "certainty" of a scheduled ride, better than hoping to get a ride. which makes them great prospects for me and my little airport transportation company. 

With any luck Ill be able to make enough money to satisfy doing only my private rides and the scheduled uber and lyft rides.


----------



## indydriver68 (Mar 13, 2018)

TobyD said:


> I sent a message to Uber to have them remove reservations from my account. I was getting 10 to 20 requests a day, at all hours of the night and day. I never accepted any of them. The offer was never high enough to justify the 40 minutes early that you have to be online.


Did uber respond? If so that may be a good deal for drivers not wanting to do them.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

oldfart said:


> I dont understand the objection to being online 40 minutes ahead.. I know that im always online 40 min ahead of every ride,except the first ride of the day and sometimes even then
> 
> accepting the ride does not mean you have to do it. Sometimes I have a scheduled Uber ride, but a lift ride comes up thats better... I just ignore the Uber ride and take the lyft ride
> 
> ...


Do you have any objection to driving 40 minutes for free to pick up your scheduled ride?


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

indydriver68 said:


> Did uber respond? If so that may be a good deal for drivers not wanting to do them.


Yeah, they removed it from my account so I don’t get notifications all night long. I still got them for about 2 weeks, but they finally stopped.


----------



## indydriver68 (Mar 13, 2018)

TobyD said:


> Yeah, they removed it from my account so I don’t get notifications all night long. I still got them for about 2 weeks, but they finally stopped.


Thanks for responding. Will give it a try as well! Be safe!


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

TobyD said:


> Do you have any objection to driving 40 minutes for free to pick up your scheduled ride?



I dont do that..
Why would you think I do, after reading my post, 

Yes, Im online for 40 min ahead of the pick up, but most of that time im either in my house getting dressed , or drinking my first coffee of the day, or Im on a lyft ride, or Im on an uber ride heading in the direction of the scheduled pick up.. There have been cases where I set my alarm for 45 min ahead of the pick up , go online, and go back to sleep,

I just got a scheduled 139 mile lyft ride for tomorrow morning. 

I think as more and more customers learn that they can schedule their rides with Uber and Lyft. I think we will see a whole lot more of these scheduled rides


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

oldfart said:


> I dont do that..
> Why would you think I do, after reading my post,
> 
> Yes, Im online for 40 min ahead of the pick up, but most of that time im either in my house getting dressed , or drinking my first coffee of the day, or Im on a lyft ride, or Im on an uber ride heading in the direction of the scheduled pick up.. There have been cases where I set my alarm for 45 min ahead of the pick up , go online, and go back to sleep,
> ...


I'm with you. I ignore most of them but if they are a convenient start or end of my evening I will grab them. Bars close here at 2am. I'll take an airport ride for 35 bucks to end my night. The algorithm is good about giving me rides to the pickup since it's busy. Also these folks tend to tip. 
I'll never take one in the middle of the evening because it's too much dead time to get there and wait. 
Fun fact: if they cancel less than an hour before or are no show, you get paid for the full ride.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Fun fact: if they cancel less than an hour before or are no show, you get paid for the full ride.


I was just getting ready to ask about this. Have you had a cancellation or a no show to be able to confirm this is in fact true?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> I was just getting ready to ask about this. Have you had a cancellation or a no show to be able to confirm this is in fact true?


Yup, both. I suppose @New2This should be all over the shuffle on these. I loved getting mid $20's each time. The only thing I would say is that the reservation has to be one of those rides you accept in advance with a fixed dollar amount attached. If it's a ping that says reservation standard cancelation fees apply after you wait the eternity for the no show.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

oldfart said:


> I dont understand the objection to being online 40 minutes ahead.


You do XL. You get paid better than on X. The only airport trip here worth anything is National and only because you get a re-ping. Dulles and Friendship are too far to go for the money that you get and take you way out of surge zones. I suppose that Friendship Airport is tolerable for me when it is my last trip of the day, as it is an easy trip back to where I live in the city. Other than that, I am not interested in jobs that go to Dulles or Friendship Airports.
.



oldfart said:


> I believe the customer likes the "certainty" of a scheduled ride,


The "certainty" disappears when no one will cover the trip. Even the ants here are starting to balk at the scheduled rides. Several customers have complained to me that drivers did not pick up their scheduled rides until it was past the due time. I told them why. I even have had people hail my cab because no ant would take their scheduled rides.




oldfart said:


> I think as more and more customers learn that they can schedule their rides with Uber and Lyft. I think we will see a whole lot more of these scheduled rides


The only reason that I would like to see more of those here is that more customers will become disgusted with Uber and come back to the cabs. Even the ants here are balking at scheduled X rides.




Disgusted Driver said:


> I suppose @New2This


Thank you for the idea! A new way to do a bicycle shuffle or even a cab shuffle. I can not do a cab shuffle at a house, but apartments, hotels, office buildings, dormitories are all fair game. For the cab shuffle, I can just put up my ON CALL sign, If the customer questions me, I will have on GF's large shades, a mask and a Washington Senators baseball cap, so the customer should not be able to recognise me from my photograph. I can just tell them that I am waiting for someone else. A cab shuffle would have to be restricted to slow Uber Taxi hours. There are some good Uber Taxi jobs here early in the morning.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You do XL. You get paid better than on X. The only airport trip here worth anything is National and only because you get a re-ping. Dulles and Friendship are too far to go for the money that you get and take you way out of surge zones. I suppose that Friendship Airport is tolerable for me when it is my last trip of the day, as it is an easy trip back to where I live in the city. Other than that, I am not interested in jobs that go to Dulles or Friendship Airports.
> .
> 
> 
> ...


 You are dating yourself calling BWI, Friendship, and Reagan, National... and little piece of trivia, , I tell my passengers that come into RSW from BWI that there was a time we could go from Friendship to Love in a few hours (Dallas used to be called Love Field). 

A little off topic, but why do DC area residents take cabs or Uber. with the Metro available to them. I stopped driving into DC when the Metro began operation

For me, I really dislike one $5-$10 ride after another I cant image having to deal with 20+ passengers a day to get to $200, so if I see a $29-$30 ride (X or XL) I take it


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

oldfart said:


> You are dating yourself calling BWI, Friendship, and Reagan, National.



Hardly anyone says Friendship these days. What is worthy of noting is that no one who has lived in Washington for any length of time, even if he is a Republican, calls it "Reagan". They still call it National. It is funny to see the Republican haters try to avoid calling it "Reagan". They will call it "the little one, the close one, you know...........DCA............". I chuckle at them and tell them to call it what people who live here call it, "National Airport".



oldfart said:


> I tell my passengers that come into RSW from BWI that there was a time we could go from Friendship to Love in a few hours (Dallas used to be called Love Field).


I still hear it called Love Field. It is now George H.W. Bush Airport, _correctamundo_?

I still call it "Idlewild". My mother grew up in New York and called it that her whole life. Her mother lived in New York almost her entire life and called it that, as well. I lived in New York as a child and as a young man, although it had been Kennedy for some time when I was a young man. I can remember when they named it Kennedy in 1964.




oldfart said:


> A little off topic, but why do DC area residents take cabs or Uber. with the Metro available to them.


Since the pandemic, people have avoided both METRO and the METRObus. Even before the pandemic, people still used cabs or Uber/Lyft. I suspect that part of it was that in many cases, someone else was paying for the cab ride, so rather than walk to a METRO stop, they just take the cab the whole way. As long as we had the Zone System, the cab rides were reasonable, although, toward the end, some of the rides were not. Clearly, something had to be done, although Former Dear Revered Leader Kim il-Fenty's solution of ordering meters, setting them to 1989 cab rates (in 2008) and capping fares within the city at nineteen dollars was not the solution.





oldfart said:


> For me, I really dislike one $5-$10 ride after another I cant image having to deal with 20+ passengers a day to get to $200, so if I see a $29-$30 ride (X or XL) I take it


In this market, especially when you are working a quota dependent bonus, the short to mediocres are what you want. If Lyft has an hour long streak bonus period, if you can nail your first ride within a minute of the commencement of the streak period, often you can run the three before the hour expries, start another one and get a second bonus, as the only thing that counts is when you accept your first trip in the streak. If a streak period starts at 2 P.M. and ends at 3, if I can run three jobs and accept a fourth by 2:59 P.M., I am in as long as I accept the next two trips, regardless of when I accept or complete them. The same applies to Uber's consecutive trip bonus, although of late, Uber has been offering those for three hour periods. If I can nail two of Lyft's fifteen or eighteen dollar streak bonuses and three to four of Uber's five to ten dollar consecutive trip bonuses, I can hit two hundred in four to five hours; certainly no more than six, as long as most of them have surges, as well. Surges have been pretty good.here, of late.

At the beginning of the pandemic, many drivers told me that they were _not_ returning. They had wanted to quit, but did not for 3whatever reason. They told me that the pandemic was the kick in the pants that they needed to quit. Most drivers have stuck to that. Uber is short of drivers, Lyft even more so. Lyft treats its drivers worse, which is why. As do many drivers, I will do Lyft as long as those fifteen or eighteen dollar streak bonuses are available. When they expire, it is LYFT OFF! and Uber ON!.,


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

oldfart said:


> For me, I really dislike one $5-$10 ride after another I cant image having to deal with 20+ passengers a day to get to $200, so if I see a $29-$30 ride (X or XL) I take it


I can't say I like them either but on the weekends that's where the money is at.
Imagine: a $4.00 surge on a 3.20 fare, 80 ride quest giving you $4.00 a ride + a $1.00 per rode quest. Add it all together and I have $12.20 for a ride. Do 5 or 6 of those an hour and I may have run 20 miles to make 60-70 bucks. It's even to the point that I'll turn XL off and X on to load and unload faster, the extra buck a ride isn't worth the time it takes to get 5 people to actually show up and get in. If the gods smile down on me there will also be a consecutive ride streak to add on to it. I get at least 4 hours of that each weekend. 25-30 hours driving and I will probably have $1300 to 1500 gross of which about $240 is expenses. It's a brutal pace but clearing more than a grand each weekend till the ant shortage resolves itself.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Unfortunately I don’t see surges in my area. Lately I have seeing the “do three rides for $18 extra” thing. Is that what you call a quest?

this morning I slept through two scheduled airport rides. Lyft) that would have paid me $50 in two hours and 60 milles. I didn’t get out until 5:30 I was busy and did 6 rides in2 hours ($37) I can’t do better than this on the street (I figure 5 min to get someone, 10 min ride and 5 min waiting for the next ride). If I’m really lucky maybe their is no wait between rides but that’s still only 4 rides an hour

I’d rather wait 2 hours at the airport for one $30 ride than two hours on the street. But that’s just me


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Giving the ride or not is not the issue. My issue is them costing me $184. Doesn't matter if I accept them or not I still lose the money


I was at the hub about 6 weeks ago and complained
They said they are aware of the problem and are working on it.
I have gotten a couple that had a surge attached but am so used to ignoring them I didnt get to accept


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

oldfart said:


> Unfortunately I don’t see surges in my area. Lately I have seeing the “do three rides for $18 extra” thing. Is that what you call a quest?
> 
> this morning I slept through two scheduled airport rides. Lyft) that would have paid me $50 in two hours and 60 milles. I didn’t get out until 5:30 I was busy and did 6 rides in2 hours ($37) I can’t do better than this on the street (I figure 5 min to get someone, 10 min ride and 5 min waiting for the next ride). If I’m really lucky maybe their is no wait between rides but that’s still only 4 rides an hour
> 
> I’d rather wait 2 hours at the airport for one $30 ride than two hours on the street. But that’s just me


Unfortunately you are on a slow street. 

3 rides for $18 is consecutive ride or streak bonus. A quest in my area is something like do 60 rides Friday through Sunday and get an extra $150 or do 80 rides and get $250. It's designed to get you out and doing a lot of rides. This weekend I did 80 rides in 28 hours for $1380. It's hitting it hard late at night and peversely refusing long rides. Long surge or airport rides used to be the way to go in my area, now is lots of short rides and adding in a little eats activity because they are fast and count towards the quest. I'm just adapting to the changing game.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> hey said they are aware of the problem and are working on it.


Famous last words😂. I can't imagine it being that difficult of an issue, that their high-dollar IT engineers haven't figured out a way to fix it in two months


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

My reason for not doing reservations and/ or scheduled trips is simple: Uber takes a scheduled ride fee out of the fare and pockets it. 🙄


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

GREATSMILE1 said:


> My reason for not doing reservations and/ or scheduled trips is simple: Uber takes a scheduled ride fee out of the fare and pockets it. 🙄


But to be fair they take a fee out of every ride we give. Are you saying there's a difference in the fee they take on a reservation versus a regular ride?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Unfortunately you are on a slow street.
> 
> 3 rides for $18 is consecutive ride or streak bonus. A quest in my area is something like do 60 rides Friday through Sunday and get an extra $150 or do 80 rides and get $250. It's designed to get you out and doing a lot of rides. This weekend I did 80 rides in 28 hours for $1380. It's hitting it hard late at night and peversely refusing long rides. Long surge or airport rides used to be the way to go in my area, now is lots of short rides and adding in a little eats activity because they are fast and count towards the quest. I'm just adapting to the changing game.


Yea... Ive never seen anything like that


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

GREATSMILE1 said:


> My reason for not doing reservations and/ or scheduled trips is simple: Uber takes a scheduled ride fee out of the fare and pockets it. 🙄



I dont care what Uber takes, as long as the pass through my share, or more.. And thats the thing about scheduled rides I like, Not only so I go to bed knowing exactly when I will get my first ride the next day. I know Im going to be paid more than the usual $/mile and $/min

By the way I know how to set thins up so Uber doesn't get anything for my effort... ... I just stay home


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

GREATSMILE1 said:


> My reason for not doing reservations and/ or scheduled trips is simple: Uber takes a scheduled ride fee out of the fare and pockets it. 🙄


Uber charges the PAX a scheduled ride fee, they don't actually take it from you. What you see is the fee going from what pax paid to Uber. If you did the same exact trip not scheduled your pay would be exactly the same.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Uber charges the PAX a scheduled ride fee, they don't actually take it from you. What you see is the fee going from what pax paid to Uber. If you did the same exact trip not scheduled your pay would be exactly the same.


I think you are right about the scheduled ride fee being an extra charge to the customer not to us the driver but in my experience we are paid more for these scheduled rides than a regular, unscheduled ride. Sometimes much more


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Yup, the reservations you accept in advance that require you to be online 40 minutes early can actually pay very well if they fit into your schedule. 

Bars close here at 2AM. On Friday or Saturday night I will gladly take a 3 or 3:30AM (surge usually gone or negligible by then) reservation if it's paying at least $2 a mile and starting near downtown. I will keep getting short rides downtown till roughly 2:30, it keeps me from getting a ride to the boonies, I go pick up my $30 to $50 ride and end the night on a high note. I've had 5 of these in the past 5 weeks, 4 out of the 5 left me a good tip, all were ready to go a few minutes early. 

So, 80% of the reservations I see aren't worth it but happy to take one if it works for me.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> Famous last words😂. I can't imagine it being that difficult of an issue, that their high-dollar IT engineers haven't figured out a way to fix it in two months


Yes, bullcrap. They fixed the +45 long trip notifications because no-one was getting their ass picked up to go to the airport. They could have fixed the reservation killing the surge issue at the same time but they didn't because they don't care if the drivers get screwed out of surge.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TobyD said:


> Fairs were $20 and $25, for approximately 20 minute trips.


It's just not fair.


----------



## LagaLady (Aug 29, 2021)

If they want you to be online 40 minutes ahead of a reserve ride, what I want to know is, will the Uber algorithm keep you within distance of getting to the reserve ride in time to meet it?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

LagaLady said:


> If they want you to be online 40 minutes ahead of a reserve ride, what I want to know is, will the Uber algorithm keep you within distance of getting to the reserve ride in time to meet it?


Sure, they just won't give you any trips so you can sit unpaid for those 40 minutes.

It would be nice if they would give you trips to keep you near by, however I don't trust them.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

LagaLady said:


> If they want you to be online 40 minutes ahead of a reserve ride, what I want to know is, will the Uber algorithm keep you within distance of getting to the reserve ride in time to meet it?


Yes and any trips you might get will take you toward the pick up point, no different than a “destination” ride
I like the early rides to the airport. I wake up 45 min ahead of the pick up, turn the app on for “connect” only so that I won’t get a ride, and then take my time with a shower and getting dressed before heading to the pick up.
As my first ride of the day these scheduled rides are the best

because multiple drivers get these requests at the same time I accept them all, hoping to be first and therefore get the ride. I accept before I know when or wheee the pick up is. If it doesn’t work for me I can always cancel


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

The worst is the time you wait for the reservation is taken off your 12 hour drive time. 

So let's say the reservation ride is only 5 min from your house and you have to be online an hour (for premier and premier suv up to 40 mins xl) they will deduct 1 hour of drive time on top of how long the trip will take so a 30 min airport trip will take away about 90 mins or more drive time from your shift


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I have yet to get a single ride in the direction of where ever the appt is out of the dozens I have done


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> The worst is the time you wait for the reservation is taken off your 12 hour drive time.
> 
> So let's say the reservation ride is only 5 min from your house and you have to be online an hour (for premier and premier suv up to 40 mins xl) they will deduct 1 hour of drive time on top of how long the trip will take so a 30 min airport trip will take away about 90 mins or more drive time from your shift


I don’t think that’s true. I know my drive time clock is stopped when I’m waiting at the airport, I think it’s the same if I’m in my lazy boy chair at home.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> The worst is the time you wait for the reservation is taken off your 12 hour drive time.
> 
> So let's say the reservation ride is only 5 min from your house and you have to be online an hour (for premier and premier suv up to 40 mins xl) they will deduct 1 hour of drive time on top of how long the trip will take so a 30 min airport trip will take away about 90 mins or more drive time from your shift


I don’t think that’s true. I know my drive time clock is stopped when I’m waiting at the airport, I think it’s the same if I’m in my lazy boy chair at home.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> I have yet to get a single ride in the direction of where ever the appt is out of the dozens I have done


me neither, but no matter, I’d rather wait for a scheduled ride I’ve chosen (something I’m pretty sure is going to happen, than wait and hope for a ride that may be crap


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

oldfart said:


> I don’t think that’s true. I know my drive time clock is stopped when I’m waiting at the airport, I think it’s the same if I’m in my lazy boy chair at home.


Consider yourself lucky. Once we log on, all time counts towards our drive time until we've had 8 consecutive hours off. So waiting in the airport parking lot counts as well as any breaks we take. Our 24hr period doesn't reset until we've had 8 consecutive hours off


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Consider yourself lucky. Once we log on, all time counts towards our drive time until we've had 8 consecutive hours off. So waiting in the airport parking lot counts as well as any breaks we take. Our 24hr period doesn't reset until we've had 8 consecutive hours off


Well that sucks, I have been online for over 10 hours at times without a single ping. In Florida the driving timer only moves while you are moving. I have been online from 5 PM Friday to 10 PM Sunday and still not get timed out for 12 hours of driving. Lyft on the other hand would kick me off line after 2 hours of being online regardless if i ever left my house or not.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> I have yet to get a single ride in the direction of where ever the appt is out of the dozens I have done


It depends on when they are. Bars close here at 2am. If I take a 3am reservation then I'll get short rides till 2:30 or 2;40. Other times it sucks, nothing for a half hour before.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> It depends on when they are. Bars close here at 2am. If I take a 3am reservation then I'll get short rides till 2:30 or 2;40. Other times it sucks, nothing for a half hour before.


Bars close at 4am in broward county and airport trips start as early as 330am, not a single ride yet


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

oldfart said:


> I don’t think that’s true. I know my drive time clock is stopped when I’m waiting at the airport, I think it’s the same if I’m in my lazy boy chair at home.


To be clear i am talking about reserved rides


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Turned down a $45 reservation this morning. Made more money then I would have without it, if I had accepted.


----------



## Mehmet2 (Sep 7, 2017)

TobyD said:


> I just got my 2nd reservation request. Both were early morning airport trips. Fares were $20 and $25, for approximately 20 minute trips. Both said I needed to be online 40 minutes early. Trips on the way to the reservation aren’t guaranteed. That’s already a busy time of day, and I could log on without a reservation and stay busy with other trips. Why would I want to take a reservation, be online 40 minutes early, drive across town, and pick up a pax for the same amount I could be making without a reservation (and likely fewer miles)? If pax can’t tip up front to make the trip worth an hour of being online, I’m not taking them.


i live Australia exactly same thing early airport Trips where it’s also mostly surge in that area and also Uber says I’ll get a trip towards but nothing to day I had one pick up was 30km away had to cancel it


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Well that sucks, I have been online for over 10 hours at times without a single ping. In Florida the driving timer only moves while you are moving. I have been online from 5 PM Friday to 10 PM Sunday and still not get timed out for 12 hours of driving. Lyft on the other hand would kick me off line after 2 hours of being online regardless if i ever left my house or not.


All markets have idiosyncrasies. Although, maybe Uber shut off requests but the app shows online. 

I have been online in Boston a few times without getting a ping for a couple hours only to discover the app was not getting requests. Full reset was needed


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Diamondraider said:


> All markets have idiosyncrasies. Although, maybe Uber shut off requests but the app shows online.
> 
> I have been online in Boston a few times without getting a ping for a couple hours only to discover the app was not getting requests. Full reset was needed


How did you discover the app was not getting requests? What do you mean by full reset?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> How did you discover the app was not getting requests? What do you mean by full reset?


I was frustrated and cleared my phone cache/history/ closed apps and shut down. Full restart and when I opened Uber I began getting pings immediately.

At first I thought it might be slow but I tried my phone and got a request right away. (I use an iPad for driving)


----------



## Sonoran Uber (Feb 15, 2020)

I do all right with them but get paid a premium probably because of my vehicle & they are early morning. Got a ten dollar cash tip to boot on this one.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Sonoran Uber said:


> I do all right with them but get paid a premium probably because of my vehicle & they are early morning. Got a ten dollar cash tip to boot on this one.


That would be a good trip if you didn’t have to be online 45 minutes early for it.


----------



## LVWITCH (8 mo ago)

I don’t see this Uber reserve or reservations on my driver app. Where is it?


----------



## Hypershock (May 16, 2018)

They cancelled their reservation trip. 
This is the biggest cancellation fee I've ever received lol


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Did six Reservations in College Station yesterday and in three hours I made $175 ( $155 on the app and $20 in cash tip ), it depends I guess.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

homerpimpson said:


> I try to avoid them as uber keeps 100% of the $25 reservation fee which is wage theft far as im concerned
> 
> no logical rider in heir right mind thinks driver gets none of it so might be less likely to tip
> 
> ...



Agreed on the poaching

I just went to the passenger and got the price for an X and an XL ride from my home tp RSW airport 22 miles , I did it twice once for a ride now and then for a ride 1 week from now X a $10 difference: XL $8 difference... not $25...I dont know whether we get a share of that ofr if its the same markup everywhere in our market, but I do know that I get more on a lot of scheduled rides than i would if not scheduled..


----------



## Norm22 (Feb 10, 2018)

For me it's the need to be online an hour before the pickup. I'm not getting up at 3 AM even for $165 airport runs. I get three or so each week. LAX isn't worth it.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Norm22 said:


> For me it's the need to be online an hour before the pickup. I'm not getting up at 3 AM even for $165 airport runs. I get three or so each week. LAX isn't worth it.


. 

Sometimes if I have an early scheduled ride I will go online before I go to bed the night before I set it to receive uber connect orders only. (I have never been sent one of these)


----------

